# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Ndihme me telefonin(jo I phone)/Skype.

## demolition man

Hi   !!! 
Di  ndonjeri   ndonje website  nga ku  mund te dergohen SMS per ne  Shqiperi (na numra Vodafone dhe AMC ) ,nga interneti   gratis  .  Une me pare kam perdorur   A1.net  por  tani    ai nuk   e ofron me kete sherbim    
Pres pergjigje   ( pse jo  dhe ndonje  Username  dhe password per te bere Log-IN )            Shnet

----------


## benseven11

mbase mund te te beje pune kjo faqe
http://cellphones.about.com/cs/sendfreesms/index.htm

----------


## MtrX

www.1stwap.com sikur dergonte dhe ne Shqiperi, po kam kohe qe nuk e kam provuar. Provoje vete...

----------


## enka_al

Eshte dhe www.sms.ac qe dergon sms ne shqiper por per nr nga 06921.... -06923....  (nuk dergon per 06924... dhe me lart) dhe e njejta gje eshte dhe per nr e amc. 
Ketu regjistrohesh dhe ke kredite falas per nje muaj, do regjistrohesh duke aktivizuar cel tend, atje jane te gjitha udhezimet, provoje nje here.

----------


## ChuChu

Ndihme! 

Deri sot ne mengjes punonte se me ra dhe alarmi i ores, po pastaj u fik dhe nuk ndizej me. Leviza karden nga prapa, dhe provova ta ndez prape. Ndizet, del Logoja e T-mobile e sinjali qe thote 'searching', e pastaj fiket prape. Gjithe naten e kisha vene ne karikim, keshtu qe nuk eshte problemi i baterise. 

Si t'ia bej?  :i ngrysur: 

p.s. e kam ericsson.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Shpjere tek dyqani ku e ke blere ... keshilla me e mire ose kontakto nje specjalist ... kjo nuk ka te beje me anen kompjuterike te tij .. disa ide se nga mund te vije difekti...!!

1- antena ose sistemi i antenes nuk arin te kape valet edhe nuk e gjen networkun e t-mobile
2- sistemi i t-mobil ka difekt ne ate zone ... mbase jo e sakte pasi duhet te hynte roaming 
3- demtim qarku i brendshem i cdo tipi .. telefoni behet i pa perdorueshem ...!!

Keshilla me e mire qe une mund te te jap eshte te vesh tek dyqani ku e ke blere ose pyet ndonje specjalist... T-mobile ka nje hot-line 1-800 number qe te jep mundesine e marjes se informacjonit

good luck edhe i am sorry 

Ardi

----------


## Jonian

Nuk besoj se eshte problem linje apo antene sepse ne keto raste telefoni qendron i ndezur packa se nuk ka sherbim. Me teper mund te jete konsumim i qarkut te brendshem, ashtu sic me ndodhi edhe mua vjet.
Sigurohu qe karikuesi i baterise ka qene ne prize gjate nates :buzeqeshje:  Nese bateria nuk ka problem atehere menyra me e thjeshte eshte te marresh Customer Service te T-Mobile ne telefon dhe porosit nje aparat tjeter si ai qe ke...FALAS.
Duke qene se modeli qe ke eshte disi i vjeter, ka mundesi te mos kene aparate njesoj si ai per te te kembyer. Shih per ndonje model tjeter tek www.t-mobile.com

----------


## ChuChu

:i ngrysur: 

te blesh tjeter nga t-mobile do kerkojne te nenshkruash kontrate. ke ndonje te vjeter ti ta marr borxh?  :perqeshje: 

Nr humbasin gjithashtu, right????

----------


## ChuChu

Kush jane me mire, Nokia apo Samsunget?

----------


## BOKE

> _Postuar më parë nga Kuqalashja_ 
> *Kush jane me mire, Nokia apo Samsunget?*


Me te mire jane ata me motor (Motorola)  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Jonian

Ke punuar gje per t-mobile ti goce qe flet me kompetenca? Kush te tha qe per te blere celular (jo linje) tjeter te duhet te nenshkruash kontrate? I vetmi detyrim eshte qe duhet te kthesh aparatin e vjeter brenda 7 ditesh perndryshe duhet te paguash per aparatin e ri.
Tani edhe po nuk pata une ndonje te vjeter, e vjedhim se nuk eshte problem.
Per mua me te mire jane NOKIA. Fillojne bien zilet ndonjehere vete kur je neper dasma p.sh. po keshtu ne pergjithesi jane te mire.

----------


## ChuChu

Po te vibron qimja ty qe flet me inat?  :ngerdheshje:  Apo e ke me motorr si te Bokerrimes?  :perqeshje: 

Aparatin e vjeter ma kane bere dhurate e s'eshte blere ne usa, keshtu s'kam c'i kthej xha moBilit. Une pashe qe cmimet per ata qe nenshkruajne kontrate te re, jane shume here me te lira se sa ta blesh sakllam telefonin. Prandaj thonja...po ti s'me ke kuptuar ndonjehere, qe te fillosh tani  :ngerdheshje: 

Two downfalls of Nokia jane qe kane screensaver (e s'te tregon nese ke humbur nje telefonate, po duhet ta kontrollosh manually), si dhe nuk te tregojne oren e diten kur te eshte lene nje voice mail. Per Samsung-et s'di gje fare.

p.s. ate historine e dasmes s'e di une (lol)

----------


## Jonian

> _Postuar më parë nga Kuqalashja_ 
> *Two downfalls of Nokia jane qe kane screensaver (e s'te tregon nese ke humbur nje telefonate, po duhet ta kontrollosh manually), si dhe nuk te tregojne oren e diten kur te eshte lene nje voice mail. Per Samsung-et s'di gje fare.
> 
> *


NOKIA megjithese ka screensaver, kur ke telefonata te humbura, screensaveri nuk aktivizohet,por ne ekran vazhdon te qendroje mesazhi "...missed calls" derisa ta pastrosh.
Sa per voice mail, ta tregojne qe c'ke me te. Shko ne:

Menu>>> Messages>>> (select) Text messages>>> (select)Inbox>>> (select) Voice Mail>>> scroll down>>> Sender> (scroll down)>>> Sent (data dhe ora).

Vec kesaj, ajo teta ne Message Center kur kontrollon mesazhet thote: "You have 7 new messages.(shtyp 1)First new message Tuesday 2:30 pm.Telephone number 1-800-YOU-KNOW (p.sh.)

Ate te dasmes... lere me mire per here tjeter se na u mbaruan muhabetet.

----------


## diikush

O kuqalashe, shume probleme kohet e fundit ti, qe me sysh qe te kane marre, dhe me celularin, dhe me burrin e forumistat qe te thone qe kishe alamet shale qe ne femijeri  :shkelje syri: 

P.S. me gjithe mend jane keto historite, apo thjesht ke ca nevoje per vemendje ti lejteli  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## benseven11

mund te kesh problem baterie.ne qofte se celulari te eshte fikur
menjehere pas alarmit tregon qe vete celulari  te lajmeron qe bateria ka shkuar kaput
Zevendeso baterine
ka mundesi qe bateria qe ke nuk ben me dhe duhet te blesh nje te re

----------


## ChuChu

Diiikush, po ti s'ke pune tjeter qe me ndjek mua neper postime? Jena njerez me halle, e larg familjes. Me forumin i ndajme te mirat e te keqijat. Ndaj ji cik sympathetic  :perqeshje:  

Benseven, telefonit tani i eshte bere fiks nje vit qe perdoret. Kaq shpejt bien baterite? 

thanks!

----------


## ChuChu

> _Postuar m?par?nga diikush_ 
> *dhe me burrin e forumistat qe te thone qe kishe alamet shale qe ne femijeri 
> 
> *


une e quj bekim kete, jo hall!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## diikush

Hajt te shkuara me hallet dhe tu shtofshin bekimet ne te ardhmen o kuqke

1 of a kaind je ti moj aman  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## R2T

Kuqalashe:

- Telefoni ka garanci 1 vjecare nga prodhuesi, pra mund ta ndrosh falas brenda vitit drejtpersedrejti nga fabrika pa kaluar nga T-mobile per te riperterire kontraten (po qe se telefoni nuk eshte me i vjeter se 1 vit).

- Nese kontrata ka skaduar dhe ti nuk deshiron ta riperterisesh, te sygjeroj te blesh nje telefon te perdorur ne www.ebay.com qe shkojne nga $20-$300 ne baze te cilesise qe kerkon. Hiq SIM card (Chip-in qe eshte poshte baterise) [T-mobile eshte GSM pra perdor SIM] nga telefoni i vjeter dhe vendosja telefonit te ri. Telefoni i ri duhet te punoje pa patur nevoje te besh ndonje gje tjeter, gjithashtu gjithe numrat qe ke ne SIM card do kalojne te telefoni i ri. KI PARASYSH: kur ben oferte ne www.ebay.com sigurohu qe telefoni eshte i linjes T-mobile ose eshte "unlocked", pra mund te punoje me cdo "network".

- Nese je jashte kontrate, leviz nga T-mobile ne nje network tjeter. Keshtu mer telefon te ri dhe mban numrin qe ke, mer me teper minuta dhe rrjet me te mire lidhjeje. 

Shpresoj qe problemi te zgjidhet se shpejti

me te mira
ardi

----------


## Pogradecari

> _Postuar më parë nga benseven11_ 
> *mund te kesh problem baterie.ne qofte se celulari te eshte fikur
> menjehere pas alarmit tregon qe vete celulari  te lajmeron qe bateria ka shkuar kaput
> Zevendeso baterine
> ka mundesi qe bateria qe ke nuk ben me dhe duhet te blesh nje te re*


adashi im Beni ka te drejte baterija ka ikur per dhjame qeni
welcome in kapitalizem  :perqeshje: 
jane dy arsye qe baterite ikin per lesh mbas nje viti moj e paudhe
1 - qe te rinovosh kontraten  :i habitur!: 
2- dhe qe te shiten baterite se po te benin bateri qe mos ngordhin kurre ata qe prodhojne bateri do te ishin out of bisines
 :i ngrysur:

----------

